# Anyone else see the potential in this?



## Shark (Apr 21, 2017)

Picked this up today at a yard sale. For $5 I just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 21, 2017)

Sure

It's got the base components of an RVEC. Don't see a motor there Shark is there one?


----------



## Shark (Apr 21, 2017)

It didn't have a motor with it. I was thinking ball mill. But I have also been wanting a very small rotary furnace as well, even though this might be a bit smaller than I was thinking. It will hold a 5 gallon bucket loosely or a 20lb propane tank pretty tight. I am hoping some others will have ideas as well.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 21, 2017)

It's definitely a tumbler! I could see a sulfuric stripper, AgCl/iron/sulfuric converter, ball mill, cyanide tumbler, ... Just depends on the container, material, and chemistry.  

Dave


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Apr 23, 2017)

Dave has it with the tumbler idea. Could use it to tumble stone, sand and stone, cement. No idea what a rotary furnace is though. If you happen to use the AP method you could use it to keep it constantly agitated. Just think of ideas that involve stuff going in circles/spinning and go from there!


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 23, 2017)

Does that arm have an idler on the other side to tighten the belt? To throw it in gear so to speak...
Nice set up! I like.


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 23, 2017)

Platdigger said:


> Does that arm have an idler on the other side to tighten the belt? To throw it in gear so to speak...
> Nice set up! I like.



Likely just on / off.

It's a mortar / cement mixer for 5 gallon buckets. 

Good buy! 

It would be perfect for doing silver braze digestion outside. 

Used to be able to get them for about $100 with motor...not sure anymore. Might have to look in to it!


----------



## Shark (Apr 23, 2017)

Platdigger said:


> Does that arm have an idler on the other side to tighten the belt? To throw it in gear so to speak...
> Nice set up! I like.



Sadly no. It just gives a way to tighten or loosen the chain. I still haven't made up my mind, but I'm hoping by using different bucket's or containers to be able to use it for different things instead of just one. It has rained here all week and this week is doctor visits so I still need time to get out there and work with it.


----------



## artart47 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hey Shark!
I haven't been posting in a while, Hope you been doing well!
We have one of these that we use to mix epoxy and sand to do floors. there is a "U shaped" spatula thing that scrapes the inside of the bucket. It goes over the rod that sticks up in front and then goes into the bucket. Ours has some type of motor with a controller for the speed.
Art.


----------



## Shark (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks Art, would it be possible for you to get a picture of it?


----------



## Shark (Feb 21, 2019)

If anything I am a persistent old......  can't say that on the forum :lol: I finally got a motor on this thing for a test run. I am still trying to decide just how to use it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1sfdRFabjo


----------

